
Success Amnesia - nikunjk
http://shervster.tumblr.com/post/22950307156
======
xinliang
We live because we enjoy living, everyday, every hour and every second, not
limited by the day of success, nor shall we be burdened by the occurrence of
failure. We work because we enjoy doing so; we enjoy to know the fact that we
are spending our time meaningfully. Success serves the role of imforming us
that we are heading to the correct direction, and failure just tells us to
change our direction. That's it. Nothing much.

------
krollew
Yeah, that works very well for me. No worries, very much happiness plus while
for reflection on fail. I like it. :)

------
the_cat_kittles
Isn't it an optimization problem?

